# TTOC spam ...



## jamesclayton (Aug 2, 2002)

... 17 emails in as many minutes :evil: .. and they are still coming :twisted:

I REALLY am not interested in a track day .... sort out your mailer !!!!


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

jamesclayton said:


> ... 17 emails in as many minutes :evil: .. and they are still coming :twisted:


Just came on here to post the same, but you beat me to it. I've had 20 e-mails in the last 15mins.... :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Whats wrong with me I only got 12  :wink:


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Whats wrong with me I only got 12  :wink:


I'll forward you another 8 :wink:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm feeling left out I haven't got any :? :? :? :lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Wallsendmag II said:


> I'm feeling left out I haven't got any :? :? :? :lol:


Neither have I!

But I don't really want any, so this isn't a complaint!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

neil1003 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Whats wrong with me I only got 12  :wink:
> ...


Cheers your all heart


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I got 43. Its in the flame room. Spammers!


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

F$ck sake, 41 of them....... :x


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Same here, and i really dont see the poit of getting one let alone 40+ because it's past the cut off point for entries :?


----------



## trevor (May 6, 2002)

19 EMAILS what the fcuk is going on ????


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

trevor said:


> 19 EMAILS what the fcuk is going on ????


       only got 17 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Apologies everyone... we had a tech hitch   

No human error involved... we used the same mechanism we always do. 

But we will *NOT* be using it again!!!

We will go to a longhand and inherently more robust method of communicating updates in future... if anyone wants to be removed from the update list, you can either login to your shop account and click newsletter = N or email me and I will personally update your newsletter option.

Once again, apologies


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

Non for me :wink: it must be the non-member thing :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------

